# Was würdet ihr Empfehlen



## Norgeguide (8. Dezember 2007)

*Hallo  Boadries,#h*
suche schon seit einiger Zeit ein Hand GPS für unsere Ausflüge nach Norwegen und Dänemark. Was würdet ihr für eins empfehlen?
Es sollte nicht all zu teuer sein , einfach zu bedienen und vor allem dingen sollte es funktionieren. Hatten bei einem Lowrence GPS  in Norwegen ständig kein FIX und somit keine angaben zum Standort.#q
Was habt ihr für erfahrungen gemacht und welche  Geräte habt ihr?
Gruß Norgeguide|wavey:


----------



## Jirko (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was würdet ihr Empfehlen*

hallo norgeguide #h

die handnavigeräte von lowrance sind im grunde genommen sehr verlässlich und das nichtfixen bei deinem gerät sollte eigentlich ne ausnahme bilden... hast du dieses problem immer noch?

und soll das hand-GPS plotterfähig sein, oder reicht euch nen einfaches ohne kartenfunktion? #h


----------



## Norgeguide (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was würdet ihr Empfehlen*

Hey Jirko,
jup wir hatten diese probleme an zwei Geräten gleicher Bauart an unterschiedlichen Orten. In Alesund und auch in Alta haben uns diese Geräte fast zum Wahnsinn gebracht. Ab Mittags um zwölf war ende der Fahnenstange. Habe ein Magelan 2000 angeboten bekommen. Es sollte nur ein einfaches Gerät sein ohne Kartenplotter und so .
Gruß Norgeguide
( Noch 156 Tage bis Florö)


----------



## power (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was würdet ihr Empfehlen*

Hallo,

dies Thema interressiert mich auch sehr, da ich gerade am überlgen bin, was in Norge am besten als Hand GPS (ohne Plotterfunktion) sinnvoll ist.
Sollte auf jeden Fall einfach zu bedienen sein und entsprechend zuverlässlich.

Freue mich über Eure erfahrenen Infos#:


----------



## dtnorway (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was würdet ihr Empfehlen*

Moin Power#h

Ich kann nur für Lowrance sprechen. Wenn Du ein gutes Gerät ohne Kartenplotter suchst oder haben möchtest, kann ich Dir da das Ifinder Go oder das Go2 empfehlen. Habe das Go selber noch, trotz Ifinder H2O. Eine einfachere Bedienung geht nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Kunze (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was würdet ihr Empfehlen*

Hallo!

Ich habe seit Jahren ein Magellan Meridian Gold.

Zuerst ohne Plotter, dann hab ich aufgerüstet.

Ich gebe es nicht mehr her...

Magellan eXplorist ist der Nachfolger und da das Einsteigermodell 100. #h


----------



## Angelfan09 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was würdet ihr Empfehlen*

Hi

habe ein Magellan Explorist 500 und hatte noch keine Probleme in Norge damit kann ich nur empfehlen
Gruss Sven


----------



## power (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was würdet ihr Empfehlen*

Moin,

vielen Dank für die Infos, ich werde mich mal intensiver mit diesen Geräten beschäftigen und für den Norge-Urlaub im Mai eins ausprobieren.

Gruß

power


----------



## Ollek (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was würdet ihr Empfehlen*

:q hatte das Glück bei einem Französischem Verkäufer bei Ibei ein Ifinder H2O für 99 Euken im sofortkauf zu erwerben. (neu und OVP)

Top Gerät kein unterschied zu in Deutschland verkauften Geräten des gleichen Typs. nur der Preis eben. Da fragt man wie macht er es und wie unsere Händler.

Egal ich hab meins.

PS ein Anbieter aus UK verkauft ifinder auch sehr günstig weit unter deutschem Preis.


----------



## Danfreak (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was würdet ihr Empfehlen*

hatte am Anfang das Magellan Pioneer, danach ein Lowrance vom Kumpel der damit nicht klar kam. Sowas vom umständlich das Teil.
Danach das Magellan Gold gekauft und heute das Bluenav kitt bei 3, 2, 1, geschossen." Mensch was willst Du mehr".:vik: 
Das Magellan Gold hab ich seit 4Jahren, wenn ich nicht zufrieden wäre hätte ich nicht heute noch das Kitt geschossen.


----------



## Phoebus (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was würdet ihr Empfehlen*

Hei, Boardies, das Thema interessiert mich auch, bin aus altersgründen ebenfalls an einfacher Bedienung und bezahlbarem GPS interessiert. Reicht den ein IFinder Go bzw. ein Magellan explorist 100 für den einfachen Anspruch beim Fischen im Fjord ? und was kann ich dann besser als ohne GPS als vielleicht eine gute Stelle wiederzufinden? und brauche ich dafür zusätzliche Norge - Seekarten, die eventuell auch noch kosten? Also kurz, lohnt sich die Ausgabe von rund 100 Euronen für das Teil?Tragt meine Fragen mit Fassung, meine Enkel würden sie sicher nicht stellen. Skit fiske
Alter Fischjäger (72)#c


----------



## Danfreak (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was würdet ihr Empfehlen*

Hi Phoebus,

für den einfachen Gebrauch reicht das von Dir genannte Gerät vollkommen aus. Du kannst damit gute Stellen wiederfinden aber das wichtigste für mich war eigentlich am Anfang, bei plötzlich aufkommendem Seenebel nicht die Orientierung zu verlieren und sicher wieder in den Hafen zu kommen. Man muss sich allerdings in die Materie schon ein bischen reinknien.
Karten brauchst du keine zusätzlich, würden die einfachen Geräte auch nicht anzeigen.


----------



## Hendreich (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was würdet ihr Empfehlen*

Ich habe mir das Explorist 210 gekauft, da ich schon einmal richtig streß auf dem Meer hatte. Innerhalb von 15 min war plötzlich der Nebel so dicht, das wir nie wieder nach Hause gefunden hätte. Unser Glück war das wir Badewannenwetter hatten. So schnell der Nebel kam, so schnell war er nach 45 min wieder weg, und wir etliche km verkehrt gefahren. Wenn ich jetzt am ersten Tag raus fahre wird als erstes der Hafen und alle anderen wichtigen Stellen wie Bojen und Untiefen Hafenausfahrt u.s.w. einprogramiert. Danach kommen erst die Hotspots dran.  Sowas wie am Anfang beschrieben passiert mir jedenfalls nicht mehr. Da ging mir ganz schön die Düse.  Für mich reicht das Gerät auf jedenfall aus. Dazu habe ich noch ein Echolot. 

Gruß Steffen   :vik:


----------



## Phoebus (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was würdet ihr Empfehlen*

Hei, Danfreak und  danke für Deine Info, aber was heißt reinknien|rolleyes? Hoffe, dass es eine verständliche Bedienungsanleitung in Deutsch gibt, die auch Ältere verstehen oder hapert es da|bigeyes?Skit fiske - Phoebus


----------



## Danfreak (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was würdet ihr Empfehlen*

Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung ist schon mal Grundvoraussetzung.
Man sollte sich aber auch mit den Grundsätzen der seemännischen Navigation vertraut machen. Ist ein wenig  komplizierter als Navigation im Straßenverkehr. Gibt im Netz massig Info darüber. Und wenn man es einmal kapiert hat ein sehr interessantes Themengebiet, dass einen nicht mehr loslässt.


----------



## rauber83 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was würdet ihr Empfehlen*

ich kann dir die garmin etrex serie sehr empfehlen. einfach zu bedienen, grosse auswahl und super service. hab mein altes etrex h seit jahren ohne problem als backup.


----------



## Phoebus (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was würdet ihr Empfehlen*

Hei, Danfreak, wenn Du schon von massig Infos sprichst, Klingt das nach unübersichtlicher Auswahl, könntest vielleicht einen kleinen Tip;+geben, bitte und mir so ;+eventuell langes Suchen ersparen.#t MFG Phoebus


----------



## Phoebus (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was würdet ihr Empfehlen*

Hei, Danfreak, danke, gib doch bitte mal einen Tip zu den "massig Info", Gruß Phoebus


----------



## Danfreak (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was würdet ihr Empfehlen*

schaust Du hier http://www.kowoma.de/gps/ 
oder da http://www.aufzynden.de/global-positioning-system-fuer-einsteiger/


----------

